# Heres a video, comments welcome :)



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

http://youtu.be/4Nc79ajjbJQ

http://youtu.be/u4FjyptWE4M

Hi all! 

I was hoping that I could get some comments on these videos. This is the first time I have taped one of my training sessions and I am SO glad I did. Found out that I have crazy/floaty hands and some weird moments that probably confuse the heck out of my dog! 

A while back I introduced myself...I've got a young lab mix (Indy) and we are just getting started in obedience (just pretend he's golden and fluffy...this board is the BEST I've found for obed. discussions  ) We've got our first lesson next week and I can not wait! I've never done obedience before, but I am tough. Please be brutally honest! Indy is coming along really nicely and is pretty tolerant of his newbie mom who messes up alot. But, I'm learning!

Today was COLD and WINDY and we were both a bit miserable, but Indy gave good attention. Critique away!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me putting the videos in the thread for you, I find more peope will watch it if it's right there for them. 

Very very cute! You've done a nice job.  The only thing I would caution is to be careful about turning your head to look at your dog, which you weren't too bad about but it's something you could work on refining a little more, especially when turning towards the right - the danger being if the dog gets dependent on that head turn then when you go into the ring and don't look at them they will either forge to be able to see you again or lag due to losing confidence.

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I just saw the first video. It was very impressive.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I just saw the second video. What a nice dog.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

If I squint, he looks like a golden 

Anyway, he is really cute! You have done a great job with him, especially if you have never had a lesson before. 

A few things that I noticed...
1) You cue him quite a bit for his halts/sits. I'm not sure if you are doing this on purpose. However, it does appear that he needs a little more work on the sits. I think you let him get away with two where he didn't sit and you released him anyway. I think that releasing him without a halt is fine, but if you halt, he needs to sit. 
2) Have you thought about speeding up your pace at all? Indy looks good, but sometimes he seems to be "lolly gagging" along. I think his body style suggests moving a bit faster, since he is so long and lanky. 

Those are the things that stuck out to me. Good luck!


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

Jodie, Thanks so much for embedding the videos. I tried that and was not successful lol. You mentioned not looking at him so much, which I know I do quite a bit. To me, I feel like I will lose my connection with him if I look away. I probably won't, but have gotten into the habit of starting at him throughout our training. I will work on that!

Marie, this video made me realize that I WAS cueing him entirely too much (and that my hands have a mind of their own!) IF I am thinking about my footwork, he reads my "halt" half step beautifully and sits. But, he tends to swing his rear out a bit, so cueing it has kept him straight. I will stop cueing. Would I then just ask him to move closer if he is crooked? Also, didn't realize he didn't sit those times! I see him lowering his hind end and assume he followed threw. Oops!

And I do need to move faster. He is 27" at the withers and I am soooo short. If I move faster he is much more animated and comfortable

Thanks for all the nice comments! I love me boy...he is a goof and we have a good time. I can not wait to get some lessons started. I haven't even been able to take a group class (none in this area) so lessons should help a great deal!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

IndyBindy said:


> You mentioned not looking at him so much, which I know I do quite a bit. To me, I feel like I will lose my connection with him if I look away. I probably won't, but have gotten into the habit of starting at him throughout our training. I will work on that!


I watch my dog out of the corner of my eye. I also heel very slightly bent forward at the waist with head tilted a little down so I can see my dog. The taller the dog is the easier it is to see them so you have an advantage there!





> Thanks for all the nice comments! I love me boy...he is a goof and we have a good time. I can not wait to get some lessons started. I haven't even been able to take a group class (none in this area) so lessons should help a great deal!


I wish we lived near each other so we could work together! Very very few people in my area are into this and of those, only one is even halfway as serious about it as I am. So I have to do some begging to get someone out to train with me. I tried driving 2 1/2 hours each way for classes when Flip was a puppy but after 5 weeks of that I gave up, way too much for someone also working two jobs!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There is somebody who shows locally who has Indy's twin. Great big leggy black lab mix. It looks like you have a very nice young dog on your hands<:  

The one thing I noticed is the hands moving too much to cue him or even when you are heeling. He looks like he might be beyond the point of needing that and it might become too much of a habit. 

About his rear - do you do "get it in" and pivot work with him? It might help make him more aware of his hind end. Or it gives you a verbal cue to "fix" crooked or out sits without you moving.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I also think that he looks really good!! He looks like a really fun dog, and you can tell he likes to work! I am excited to hear about how your lesson goes! I actually prefer privates way better than classes, I feel thay are tailored more to your dog, and the dog gets less bored.

The thing that bothered me the most about the videos was the 6' leash. I hate 6' leashes! They make me fumble my hands all around!! LOL!

Thank you for sharing your videos, I look forward to watching more of them


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> The thing that bothered me the most about the videos was the 6' leash. I hate 6' leashes! They make me fumble my hands all around!! LOL!


Totally agree here. And since you have such a big dog, you really don't need all that leash, period.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you are doing very well, and with the advice you received here already should make it even better! Indy is a cutie and I can see you two will make a great team. Keep posting videos, they are a great learning tool.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't really have any advice, since I am new too! But I just wanted to say he is looking good! I try and tape as much as I can, I think you can learn so much from simply watching yourself! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting the videos - I always learn so much when I videotape 

You have already received some really great advice.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Very pretty, you have done a nice job so far! Ditto what the others said about your hands, but that's why it's nice to be able to tape yourself. I might break a little more frequently for play, and really reward him when he gives you that "extra pretty" heeling attitude. Looking forward to hearing how the lesson goes!
p.s. We let people with other breeds join our local golden club if they wear golden retriever socks!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Really nice job 
I didn't notice anything different than what the other folks have said. You've done a lovely job!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't post on the actual obedience stuff as I am a newbie myself. I just wanted to say welcome and I LOVE BLACK LABS!!!! I have two. So I look forward to more posts and stories about Indy. 

:wavey:


----------

